# Holy [email protected] these are some BA divers+artists!



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

:001_huh: .....Speechless.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow!! That's one of the coolest things I've seen.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats amazing, I can only imagine how many takes/time that took to complete


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

That was Awesome!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

now that is bad ass


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Mind Blower


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Very cool and it reminds me of why I live and dive in Florida.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm all about icefishing and thought that the colder it is, the better it is, but that looks way too cold. 

That is a awesome video, I bet it was fun to make also.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I love the fact that they were drinking a cup of coffee and said "you know what wouuld be fun..." and that video was the result. You know those guys are a blast to hang out with.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome video, way to much time


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yupper thats neat right there.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

very neat sad part was it took me till almost halfway to figure out what was going on

Salt Addict I dont think it was the coffee thing
More like some Floyd some Puff Puff Pass and alot of "Dude"


----------



## Parrothead0629 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow!! That's crazy, but really cool!


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

craziest thing ever!


----------

